# Help.. Moulting



## rifkygirl (Jan 26, 2008)

So my Mantid has molted perfectly apart from the last part of it's leg, it seems as though it's got stuck, and now he's dragging it around.. Is there anything I can do to help this poor guy out.. Seems perfect otherwise...


----------



## Mantida (Jan 26, 2008)

As long as he can hunt, he'll be fine. If he isn't adult yet, the leg should straighten out in the next molt if he molts alright. You can also snip the leg off, but if there is a chance it will straighten there is no need to do so.


----------



## rifkygirl (Jan 26, 2008)

what so i can just leave him with his moult hanging of off him?? i.e. at the end of the leg??  he's not adult yet, but i dont fancy snipping of his leg...


----------



## Mantida (Jan 26, 2008)

rifkygirl said:


> what so i can just leave him with his moult hanging of off him?? i.e. at the end of the leg??  he's not adult yet, but i dont fancy snipping of his leg...


Oh, woops, I read your post wrong. I thought he had just a bent leg. Try taking the very end of the old skin and pulling it off while he struggles in the other direction. Spraying sometimes helps loosen it a little.


----------



## rifkygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Well im pleased to say that my lil guy is now shed free, after a good ole spraying, and happily hunting and munching on his crickets...


----------

